
Vitamin D supplements aren’t living up to their hype - sohkamyung
https://www.sciencenews.org/article/vitamin-d-supplements-lose-luster
======
AngryData
Because just like almost all vitamins, more doesn't mean better, you only need
to make sure you get a satisfactory level. If you eat fish regularly, if you
drink a lot of milk, if you eat a lot of fortified foods, you already have
enough vitamin D and more won't help you in any way.

If however you don't eat a lot of fish or dairy, and specifically avoid
commercial fortified foods (like anyone on a 'natural' healthy diet prepared
from scratch, doubly so for vegetarians), and live a modern life indoors
without tons of sun exposure, you may have a deficiency and supplements could
help.

It is far cheaper however to go to a doctor and get tested for vitamin
deficiencies, and correct those specifically, rather than spend the rest of
your life over consuming tons of vitamins you got sold on that aren't doing
anything.

